# rehoming my minis



## dodon

Hello, all. I am new here and was referred to this forum as a place where I might find some help re-homing my mini-donkeys. I live in NY, in the suburbs of NY City. My two girls are 5 1/2 years old and I have had them since they were weaned. They are very healthy, are halter trained (I have been quite unsuccessful in training them further), have real personalities, can be quite naughty while being totally affectionate, and are well loved. Here's my problem. I don't have the property or resources to properly care for them anymore. It kills me to see them in smaller and smaller areas while I repeatedly partition their open area to try to keep grass. They need and deserve area to kick up their heels and have grass to nibble on. So, for a variety of reasons I would like to see them in a new home. I want no money for them, just assurance that they will be well-cared for and loved. This has not been an easy decision. If anyone can give me some advice on this, I would so appreciate it. I have hesitated to put up a sign in our feed store, as was suggested to me, because I am afraid of attracting someone who might see them as just a novelty and not understand the lives and loves of donkeys. Thank you all for listening. Dorothy


----------



## Molly's Run Minis

i'm pretty sure its against the rules to advertise a horse in the forum. You're supposed put them on the Lil Beginnings saleboard.


----------



## dodon

I know that advertising is against the rules of this forum which is why I first checked with the moderaters of the forum. Re-homing a pair of loved animals is a cry for help, very different from selling in my view, but I did check just in case. I am very thankful for forums like this because I am looking for advice and maybe someone to spread the word for me and I believe that the people who join this forum have the best interests of the donkeys at heart.


----------



## ErikaS.

I wish I lived near NY so I could help... but I don't.




I still want to wish you the best of luck in finding the perfect home for your long-eared ladies. Sometimes letting go of the ones you love is the greatest gift of love you can bestow.

On a lighter note: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Suzie

Welcome to the Forum. Sorry to hear you have to give up your girls.





I did send a copy of your post to friends of mine in upstate NY. They have a daughter who comes to my farm during the summer and spends time with my donkeys and loves them. She is going to vet school next fall and possibly could have some contacts that might be close enough to you and really be of help.  If she can help, I will PM you and you can get in touch with her. If you find a home for them, just PM me and let me know.

We just love our donkeys here, but I am too far away to help.


----------



## dodon

Thank you Erika and Suzie. Upstate NY would be great if it works. I was out with them this afternoon giving them some carrots, and Spryte (the naughty but more affectionate one) allowed me to hold her head while talking to her and she let me repeatedly kiss her on her muzzle. She usually doesn't have the patience for more than a quick peck. I think these guys have such a 6th sense, a feel for our emotions, that defies logic. I still think I'm doing the right thing for them, but boy, does she make it tough! Thanks again for your show of support and for spreading the word. I'm really optimistic, it will just take time.


----------



## dodon

By the way, my name is Dorothy; I am a female not male as my profile states. Once I figure out how to change that, I will. Not that it's really important, but it just felt odd.


----------



## Helicopter

Just beware of advertising them for free (I mean at the feed store not on here). They could likely be taken for free then sold on to another 'home' or more likely to the doggers.

Believe me, It happens.

Good luck with finding them a wonderful home.


----------



## dodon

Helicopter, that is exactly why I am wary of putting up a notice at the feed store. As I've said I am not in a huge rush, so I have that going for me. Thank you.


----------



## LAminiatures

Sorry to hear that you have to get new homes for your babies. I have a friend with 2 mini donkeys and she wants to get a couple more. She has a great place and takes care of her animals. You can PM me and I could get you the info.

Hope you find the best homes for them.


----------



## dodon

LAminiatures said:


> Sorry to hear that you have to get new homes for your babies. I have a friend with 2 mini donkeys and she wants to get a couple more. She has a great place and takes care of her animals. You can PM me and I could get you the info.
> 
> Hope you find the best homes for them.


Did you get my PM? I'm just not sure if i did it correctly. Please let me know if you did not get a PM from me. Thank you! Dorothy


----------



## rimmerpaints

Wish i lived closer i would take then in a heart beat!


----------



## Allure Ranch

_It sounds like you don't necessarily to re-home them. Which it a good thing. That way you can take your time and make absolutely certain that the individuals that you decide to place them with are capable of providing for them LONG-TERM._

_ _

_Make sure you do your homework. References, References, References..... There your babies and you have every right._


----------



## Lindi-loo

Really hope you find the perfect home for your girls Id love to have them but im much to far away 



 so nice that your trying your best to find the best possible home here and not just putting them up for sale to anyone at the local store..shows how much you care..


----------

